# vialogix slr



## daolli (24 August 2015)

Hallo,

keine Ahnung ob das in dieses Forum gehört.
Ich hatte jede woche am Dienstag ne Nachricht von vialogixSLR bekommen, sie buchen 6,99 vom Anbieterkonto ab. Das ging 3 Wochen so.
Nachdem ich jetzt aus dem Urlaub wieder da bin habe ich folgendes unternommen:
Ich habe bei Base alles ausser Playstore sperren lassen.
Ich habe an die Firma folgende E-Mail geschickt:

Hiermit kündige ich mit sofortiger Wirkung mein Abonnement für die Nummer XXXX/xxxxxxxxx.
ich habe meinen Mobilfunkanbieter schon informiert und es werden keine weiteren Abbuchungen von meinem Mobilvertrag mehr erfolgen.
Des weiteren behalte ich mir vor rechtliche Schritte gegen Sie einzuleiten, sowie Anzeige gegen Sie zu erstatten, da die Einwilligung nicht gestzeskonform ablief.
UNTERSCHRIFT

Zwei Stunden später erhielt ich von vialogix slr die Rückmeldung, das Geld wird zurückerstattet, kurz darauf erhielt ich von Base 4 SMS, dass auf meinem Konto 6,99 rückgebucht wurden.

Ich beobachte

Olli


----------



## JIMBOTONIX (11 September 2015)

Kann mir jemand die E-Mail Addresse geben, finde da nix Vialogix


----------



## karl123 (6 Dezember 2015)

Ich habe von denen auch eine Abbuchung bekommen.
Wo finde ich die Adresse ?


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (7 Dezember 2015)

karl123 schrieb:


> Wo finde ich die Adresse?


Wozu, dein Ansprechpartner ist dein Provider, der das Geld bei dir bucht.



dvill schrieb:


> Echte Hilfe gibt es nur mit:
> 
> http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Vorgehen_bei_Telefon-Mehrwertdienst-Betrug
> 
> ...


----------



## konrad234 (24 Februar 2016)

Bei mir wurde auch sogar 9.99 abgebucht


----------



## Mauri (15 März 2016)

Ihr könnt auch direkt über euer Mobil Handy unter der Nr.:0800/0000557 anrufen und Küdigen.

habe es jetzt auch nochmal zur sicherheit via E-mail an " [email protected] " gekündigt.
Mal abwarten was passiert ...


----------



## AK1959 (29 März 2016)

Kam darauf eine Reaktion! Ich habe eben auch eine E-Mail verschickt! LG


----------



## Bildermacher (27 September 2016)

Ich habe auch das Problem mit denselben Pappnasen, und zwar immernoch.
Hat jemand von Euch eine Lösung gefunden ?


----------



## Hippo (27 September 2016)

Steht im Thread


----------



## Nordy (24 September 2018)

Bildermacher schrieb:


> Ich habe auch das Problem mit denselben Pappnasen, und zwar immernoch.
> Hat jemand von Euch eine Lösung gefunden ?


----------



## Nordy (24 September 2018)

Hallo hatte heute so ein angebliches Abo Vialogix nennen die sich ,habe bei meinen Anbieter( Vodafone ) angerufen und dann per sms kontakt bekommen die Regeln das.Haben das angebliche Abo gelöscht. mal sehn ob ich die 4,99 Euro wieder bekomme .
Was mir grade noch auffällt ist diese Hotline Nummer die Mauri hier eingetragen hat die hatte ich auch auf der Nachricht stehen die 0800-0000557
selbe Nummer andere Anbieter . Ich hoffe meine Antwort hilft Euch


----------



## Thomas S. (2 Oktober 2018)

Nordy schrieb:


> Hallo hatte heute so ein angebliches Abo Vialogix nennen die sich ,habe bei meinen Anbieter( Vodafone ) angerufen und dann per sms kontakt bekommen die Regeln das.Haben das angebliche Abo gelöscht. mal sehn ob ich die 4,99 Euro wieder bekomme .
> Was mir grade noch auffällt ist diese Hotline Nummer die Mauri hier eingetragen hat die hatte ich auch auf der Nachricht stehen die 0800-0000557
> selbe Nummer andere Anbieter . Ich hoffe meine Antwort hilft Euch


Habe die gleiche Meldung erhalten...


----------



## klaus dieter (8 Oktober 2018)

danke


----------



## Dike (17 Oktober 2018)

Kann ich nur bestätigen. Vodafone angerufen.Dort wurden die 4,99 € kulanter Weise gestrichen. Sollte dann bei der 0800 0000557 ( wie auch in der SMS benannt von Vialogix) anrufen und kündigen. Das habe ich getan. Laut Vodafone sollte das sich nun erledigt haben!


----------



## DetlefG (29 Oktober 2018)

*Habe auch soeben eine SMS von Vialogix bekommen . Kontakt mit der Vodafonkundenbetreuung aufgenommen und eine Drittanbietersperre geschaltet. Vodafon gibt eine Gutschrift über den Betrag von 4,99€ . SMS dazu bekommen. Ich hoffe ich habe Ruhe .
Das ganze war in 20 Minuten erledigt.*


----------



## Hippo (29 Oktober 2018)

Da wird doch Vodafon nicht vernünftig werden ...
... und freiwillig zurückzahlen?
Aber anscheinend ist immer noch genug dran verdient daß man diesen Kantonisten immer noch bauchpinselt ...


----------



## hannah0402 (7 Dezember 2018)

Hallo Leute, 

Bei mir ist das selbe passiert. Ich bezahle monatlich 50e (2 Handys). Letzten Monat musste ich 150e bezhlen und jetzt 175e! Plus im Oktober 75e. Also 250e mehr!!!!! ich kündigte erst vor 3 Tagen. Ich schrieb eine Email, dass ich Geld zurück will. Sie antworteten mir, dass Anbieter bereit ist eine KULANZGUTSCHRIFT zu übermitteln - insgesamt 160e - weil ich mmit dem Dienst nicht zufrieden war.  Aber was für ein Dienst?! Was ist das? worum es geht?! Wie kann ich mein Geld zurückbekommen? Sie antworten nicht mehr.... Hat jemand ne Idee? 
Lg


----------



## Reducal (8 Dezember 2018)

hannah0402 schrieb:


> Wie kann ich mein Geld zurückbekommen?


Gern genommen, hier steht alles zu dem Thema: https://www.kanzlei-hollweck.de/ratgeber/drittanbieter/

Aber welche Dienste überhaupt von der rumänischen Vialogix srl angeboten werden sollen, würde mich auch mal interessieren.


----------



## jupp11 (8 Dezember 2018)

Vermutlich außer ungefragt per SMS Abos aufs Auge zu drücken garnichts
https://www.android-hilfe.de/forum/mobilfunk-technik-und-tarife.131/wap-abzocke.591511.html


> Also ich hab neulich bei Nebolous auf die Werbung gedrückt . Nun stand da sie sind jetzt bei Vialogix SRL angemeldet.Das kostet mich pro Woche 6.99€.Nun weiß ich leider nicht wie man das kündigen ka


https://anfx.de/handy-abofalle-anbieterliste-wie-kundige-ich-ein-abo/


> 08.04.16 @ 21:29
> Hallo  bin bei Vodafone und habe Abbuchung von 4.99 wöchentlich lt vodafone von vialogix SRL [email protected] die 0800 Nr führt mich zu dimoco! Da konnte ich kündigen und da ist der Anbieter gameland Com Codes 1 ? Gehören die zusammen oder wie muss ich das verstehen? Könnt ihr mir helfen


----------



## Questionmark (29 Februar 2020)

Gern genommen, hier steht alles zu dem Thema: https://www.kanzlei-hollweck.de/ratgeber/drittanbieter/

Es gibt viele facettenreiche Schilderungen zum gleichen Problem "Drittanbieterabo auf der Mobilfunkrechnung". Wer allerdings über Widersprüche und Rücklastschriften nicht weiterkommt, muss einen Anwalt einschalten. Hierzu mein Tipp: Einen guten Anwalt kontaktieren, der auch bereit ist nach RVG (am besten direkt mit der Rechtsschutzversicherung) abzurechnen. Ich warne vor den Herrschaften, die mit gut gemachten Webseiten und dort hinterlegten Tipps und Musterschreiben geschädigte Kunden anlocken und hier insbesondere die, die per Vorkasse eine Vergütungsvereinbarung außerhalb der RVG vereinbaren wollen. Diese Anwälte können dann -wenn sie erst einmal per Vorkasse kassiert haben- sich jederzeit aus dem Verfahren zurückziehen. Ich darf hierzu aus einem mir bekannten Fall zitieren:" Rein rechtlich gesehen, müsste der Mobilfunkanbieter den Schadensbetrag erstatten. Dies ist nach Lage der Dinge nur auf dem Klagewege durchsetzbar. Eine Klage ist nicht sinnvoll, da die Höhe des Schadensbetrags (hier eine Summe in niedrigen 4-stelligen Bereich) in keiner Relation zu meiner Vergütung (zum Stundensatz im Rahmen einer Vergütungsvereinbarung) steht....(..)"


----------



## Questionmark (2 März 2020)

Questionmark schrieb:


> Gern genommen, hier steht alles zu dem Thema: https://www.kanzlei-hollweck.de/ratgeber/drittanbieter/
> 
> Es gibt viele facettenreiche Schilderungen zum gleichen Problem "Drittanbieterabo auf der Mobilfunkrechnung". Wer allerdings über Widersprüche und Rücklastschriften nicht weiterkommt, muss einen Anwalt einschalten. Hierzu mein Tipp: Einen guten Anwalt kontaktieren, der auch bereit ist nach RVG (am besten direkt mit der Rechtsschutzversicherung) abzurechnen. Ich warne vor den Herrschaften, die mit gut gemachten Webseiten und dort hinterlegten Tipps und Musterschreiben geschädigte Kunden anlocken und hier insbesondere die, die per Vorkasse eine Vergütungsvereinbarung außerhalb der RVG vereinbaren wollen. Diese Anwälte können dann -wenn sie erst einmal per Vorkasse kassiert haben- sich jederzeit aus dem Verfahren zurückziehen. Ich darf hierzu aus einem mir bekannten Fall zitieren:" Rein rechtlich gesehen, müsste der Mobilfunkanbieter den Schadensbetrag erstatten. Dies ist nach Lage der Dinge nur auf dem Klagewege durchsetzbar. Eine Klage ist nicht sinnvoll, da die Höhe des Schadensbetrags (hier eine Summe in niedrigen 4-stelligen Bereich) in keiner Relation zu meiner Vergütung (zum Stundensatz im Rahmen einer Vergütungsvereinbarung) steht....(..)"


Nachtrag: Insbesondere ist Vorsicht bei folgenden "vertrauenserweckenden" Formulierungen geboten: "Außergerichtliche Angelegenheiten werden in den meisten Fällen über günstige Pauschalgebühren im Rahmen einer Vergütungsvereinbarung abgerechnet. Eine solche Gebühr fällt nur einmalig für die gesamte außergerichtliche Tätigkeit an. Zusatzkosten entstehen Ihnen nicht (...)
Vor Erteilung eines Mandats bitte vorab klären, wann die Gebühr fällig ist -> bei Vorkasse besser kein Mandat erteilen!!!!


----------

